# D-link Router DIR-600 disconnects every few hours



## neoren33 (May 26, 2012)

Good day! I hope someone can help me out with this one... :angel:

I have my D-link DIR 600 and I never had problems with it until now. For the past three weeks, my router keeps on disconnecting my Desktop P.C. from which the main internet cable is connected. Whenever it happens, I try connecting my Netbook over a WiFi connection using the same router; and even though my desktop can not connect to the internet, my netbook still can. Apparently when it happens, the [3] (the 4th light in the image) light goes off, and I have to restart my Desktop P.C. for it to turn on again and to use the internet again.

To better describe this situation, I took a picture of it.








View image: 26052012719

Hope someone can help me out! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

In the following order:

Connect to a different port on the router . . 

Replace the ethernet Cable with a new one . . 

Look for a Firmware update for the router . . 

Update the driver for the Network Adaptor


----------

